# Video of Specialty



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Minnie is the little dark bitch with the pretty handler in the light green blazer. Min's ear cartilage got broken as a puppy. Thank goodness it at least ended up standing instead of flopping down.

Minnie has a lovely suspended gait with smooth motion. Went on to win the major this day and best of winners.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great video, thanks for sharing.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

what is this girl's breeding/lineage? and do you know who the heavier black bitch being shown by the handler in black is?


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

pretty girl... is that kelly handling her?


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

that is Kelly .. She put the first Major on my Louie at 9 months old. She is such a great young lady , we have alot of fun at the shows. your bitch is lovely , by the way


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Yes, that is the lovely Kelly handling Min. She is doing a really nice job with the dogs.

Katieliz, I will have to check on who the black bitch is. I know she is from Ranita German Shepherds.

Minnie goes to Bull, to Joelle's Alvin and back to older lines at Mari-Fiori.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Man, I really love that old Mari-Fiori stuff <3


----------

